# Flex mit Java



## Raidri (29. Jul 2009)

Hey Leute,

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir zu diesem Thema ein paar Infos geben. ich arbeite derzeitig sehr gerne mit Flex im Frontend und bin davon mehr als Überzeugt. Möchte aber Java weiterhin im backend verwenden. Die Sache ist halt nur die Arbeit mit der Schnittstelle, da AS und Java sich net sofort gut verstehen .
Gibt es, mal abgesehen von XML oder openAMF, noch was anderes was man nutzen kann ?
Ich muss dazu sagen, ich habe nur gehört das man openAMF verwenden kann, wie gut das wirklich ist oder wie es funktioniert weiss ich auch nicht.

Würde mich über ein paar Meinungen sehr freuen. Auch was ihr denkt eher von Java im Frontend weg zu gehen.

lg,
Raidri


----------



## ice-breaker (29. Jul 2009)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne gibt es für AS2/AS3 einige SOAP-Klassen


----------



## klarkimming (31. Jul 2009)

Hallo

BlazeDS - BlazeDS - Confluence

oder Alternativ

| SpringSource.org

Viel Spass


----------

